# Obtaining a 1 year working visa instead of using BUNAC.



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey!

I'd like to find out if it is possible to obtain a one-year working visa to work in Canada instead of going through the BUNAC route.

At the moment I'm currently studying a Microsoft industry recognised qualification in MCDST and I've been playing with the idea of finding work in Toronto, Canada. What I understand is that the BUNAC applications for this year's entry open now, but the thing is I'm not sure whether I want to go through the BUNAC route.

I don't like the idea of applying and securing my position as a first come first basis and I would like to apply any time I choose. Do I have to go to the Canadian Embassy in London to do this?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'd like to find out if it is possible to obtain a one-year working visa to work in Canada instead of going through the BUNAC route.
> 
> ...


You cannot do what you propose. There are rules and procedures to be followed and you will either have to go the BUNAC route or apply for a two-year TWP, after receiving a job offer from a company with a LMO to hire you.
I doubt very much of the Canadian Embassy will help you.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> You cannot do what you propose. There are rules and procedures to be followed and you will either have to go the BUNAC route or apply for a two-year TWP, after receiving a job offer from a company with a LMO to hire you.
> I doubt very much of the Canadian Embassy will help you.


So from what your saying is that the BUNAC route be the more favourable? Do you have any idea when the applications for the BUNAC visas close?

Also, what is a TWP??


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> So from what your saying is that the BUNAC route be the more favourable? Do you have any idea when the applications for the BUNAC visas close?
> 
> Also, what is a TWP??


TWP=Temporary Work Permit.

I suspect BUNAC applications for 2011 are now closed/places filled but you can Google its website for more info.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> TWP=Temporary Work Permit.
> 
> I suspect BUNAC applications for 2011 are now closed/places filled but you can Google its website for more info.


Yep I've just checked the BUNAC website and it does look like the places have all been taken. So my other option would be a TWP, and where do i go to find out more info on TWP?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ChungyUK said:


> Yep I've just checked the BUNAC website and it does look like the places have all been taken. So my other option would be a TWP, and where do i go to find out more info on TWP?


Google the appropriate Government of Canada website.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey ChungyUK

Take a look at my previous thread re: Working Holiday Visa

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/55370-canada-youth-mobility-programme.html

The places for 2011 are not filled (2010 is indeed full/closed), the application have not started yet. I was told that they open in December, but just looking on the Bunac site looks like it actually opens in January. I spoke to someone from BUNAC few months ago and she said this year all the places were filled by March-ish. They are limited in the number of visa's that they issue. I would suggest you sign up to their newsletter so that you are notified as soon as they become available.



ChungyUK said:


> I don't like the idea of applying and securing my position as a first come first basis and I would like to apply any time I choose. Do I have to go to the Canadian Embassy in London to do this?


You are not limited on when you can go. From what I understand, you apply for the visa and you then have until January 2012 to enter the country. The visa then becomes valid for a year. As soon as you have paid the BUNAC fees and receieved your application pack your visa is reserved. I am planning on doing this asap and then sending off the pack maybe around April/May. Apparently if your visa gets approved early then you may have to be in the country before Jan 2012... I want to delay for as long as possible.

I am hoping to secure work (I work as C# developer) and then go down TWP/PR root, assuming I like Canada. I figure this is the best/most realistic way of getting a job.

all the best.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

JimJams said:


> Hey ChungyUK
> 
> Take a look at my previous thread re: Working Holiday Visa
> 
> ...


Hey JimJams

I've just double checked the website again and yes you are right and applications do open in January 2011...I must have missed it. That's great news then as it would allow me to apply for the Work Canada Programme as a non-student, and activate it when I choose. So just say I apply for a Visa in Feb 2011, I can enter Canada any time as long as it is before Jan 2012? 

I have thousands of questions to ask and you sound like you know what your doing, so I may ask you loads of questions from time to time.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

No problems. I've been researching this for a little while now so feel free to ask away. I have rough ideas on things, but I am going to spend next couple months getting more in knowledge about things like going work holiday -> TWP -> PR visa.

I still don't know where I wanna go yet, or when. I have family in Montreal, but I think I would prefer Toronto or Vancouver... I love the idea of living near to the mountains.

Yes, if you apply in Feb 2011 then you have until Jan 2012. I don't know the exact date it would be for Jan 2012. Also, if you apply early and get your visa earlier in the year, then you may have to be in before Jan 2012. i guess they give you the exact date when you apply. I was told this would be the case if your visa was granted in Jan 2011. So this is the reason I will pay BUNAC, get my visa reserved, and then finally send off paperwork and my passport in April/May time.

I am also hoping for a 2 week trip to Montreal in March/April to visit my cousin, so I don't want visa in my passport, going over there and them stamping and activating the visa. That would be disaster!

Let me know what questions you have.

EDIT: I just checked the BUNAC site again and the f*****rs have put the BUNAC membership price up to 249 pounds. Annoying, cos just like you, this is the one part of the "service" I do not need. Also there used to be a lot more info on there which they seem to have removed for the moment. Luckily I have it bookmarked  This should give you a rundown on the process.

http://www.bunac.org/uk/workcanada/applying.aspx


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

JimJams said:


> No problems. I've been researching this for a little while now so feel free to ask away. I have rough ideas on things, but I am going to spend next couple months getting more in knowledge about things like going work holiday -> TWP -> PR visa.
> 
> I still don't know where I wanna go yet, or when. I have family in Montreal, but I think I would prefer Toronto or Vancouver... I love the idea of living near to the mountains.
> 
> ...


Hey!

So what your telling me is just say I apply for my Visa in Feb 2011 and delay it until whenever I choose to go, I have until Jan 2012 to use it. So basically if I go in the Summer 2011 then is my Visa valid for 1 year once I activate it in Canada? OK I think I've got it.

I'm looking at Toronto just because it's a bigger city compare to the other cities in Canada. I was toying with Vancouver but decided I'd much prefer Toronto, just because it's close to other major cities and the time difference from the UK is -5 hours and the distance isn't too long compare to the west coast.

Will you be going by yourself? I am looking to go by myself but I'm not sure what to expect? I'm expecting to finish my MCDST course by December and hope to look around for jobs which are entry level roles....just to get me going and also gain experience which at the moment I don't have in IT Support/helpdesk roles.

I seriously need to look in to it a lot more and check out job sites....and also renting properties too. So when are you looking to go again?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, you got it.

I think ultimately I will end up wherever the jobs are. There is a site that everyone uses, a government one. You can also look on monster.ca site. So when you say finish by December, this year or next? I have over 4 years C# ASP.Net experience, I think I should also do my MSCT exam as well... just so I have an additional certification, all the advantage you can get and all that.

I don't have a fixed date yet as to when I go. I'm currently 30 years so this is my last year to go under work holiday visas. I would also like to go to Oz, and I haven't decided whether Canada or Oz will be my final destination. Dependant on that I will decide where to go first, since I ultimately what to go to wherever I want to stay last, so I can get a job and then hopefully secure some sponsorship. If it's going to be Canada then I will be going Oz around July hopefully, then Canada in January 2012. Otherwise Canada for a year leaving July-ish and Australia in July 2012.

So I need to decide if I want the hot beach life or the cold mountain life. Choices! 

I will be going by myself. A couple years back I would never have even thought about it, but I went backpacking on my own (after wanting to do it for years but no one else wanted to go). Had the time of my life and made me realise that you make friends pretty easy as soon as you are outside your comfort zone. I don't think it will be an issue if you keep active.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

JimJams said:


> Yeah, you got it.
> 
> I think ultimately I will end up wherever the jobs are. There is a site that everyone uses, a government one. You can also look on monster.ca site. So when you say finish by December, this year or next? I have over 4 years C# ASP.Net experience, I think I should also do my MSCT exam as well... just so I have an additional certification, all the advantage you can get and all that.
> 
> ...


Yeah your absolutely right about going it alone and your bound to meet new people along your journey....that's a given really. I'd love to go with a mate just for company, but for some reason their not interested or the fact there settle with their life. So I've decided to try going it alone and see where it takes me. The only thing that worrys me if I can settle in quickly. 

As for Australia it really does seem tempting with the sunshine, warm weather all year round but for me it's simply too far and I'm not a huge fan of creepy crawlings....lol!!!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Both places are very tempting but for totally different reasons. If I had been on holiday there before then at least I would have an inkling as to which would suit more... Lots of research to be done and hopefully I can get out for a 2 week holidays to both. Not too bothered by distance, although Canada, even at it's furthest point is less than half the travel time!

I know what you mean about the settling in thing, but i think that will depend on how quickly you meet some good decent people you can go drinking with and call friends. Certainly won't be an issue in Canada, they're a friendly bunch.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

JimJams said:


> Both places are very tempting but for totally different reasons. If I had been on holiday there before then at least I would have an inkling as to which would suit more... Lots of research to be done and hopefully I can get out for a 2 week holidays to both. Not too bothered by distance, although Canada, even at it's furthest point is less than half the travel time!
> 
> I know what you mean about the settling in thing, but i think that will depend on how quickly you meet some good decent people you can go drinking with and call friends. Certainly won't be an issue in Canada, they're a friendly bunch.


Yep I certainly agree with Canadians being very friendly and helpful. Sometimes I wonder why can't the English be more like that.

I've been to Toronto once before but it was sometime ago though, but what I remember is that I had trouble finding a certain place and a random stranger came up to me and ask me what I needed help on. He kindly told me directions and also asked me where I was from. It felt good to be asked this because Canadians like to know more about you and your background etc. So that turned out to be a great first impression of Canadians.

Can I ask you why you've decided to leave the UK to seek new pastures? Is it to seek a new life, or just to take a break and do some travelling?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Bit of everything really and nothing specific. I've always wanted to work abroad, but never really got enough courage together to take the leap. Since this is the last year I can get a working holiday visa it's now or never... well, without making it more difficult for myself. Also like to get some travel in and see how the other side live. Canada for some mountain life snowbaording at the weekend, Australia for the sea life scuba-diving at the weekend... at least thats how the dream currently goes 

I've become bored of the UK, but you know what they say, they grass is always green on the other side and all that. No idea how it will pan out, but UK will always be waiting for me here.

I have no real desperation to settle anywhere specific, just wherever the wind takes me and wherever I feel settled.

What about yourself?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

JimJams said:


> Bit of everything really and nothing specific. I've always wanted to work abroad, but never really got enough courage together to take the leap. Since this is the last year I can get a working holiday visa it's now or never... well, without making it more difficult for myself. Also like to get some travel in and see how the other side live. Canada for some mountain life snowbaording at the weekend, Australia for the sea life scuba-diving at the weekend... at least thats how the dream currently goes
> 
> I've become bored of the UK, but you know what they say, they grass is always green on the other side and all that. No idea how it will pan out, but UK will always be waiting for me here.
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same as you as im starting to become disillusioned with life in the UK. I'd love to work abroad for a year and see where it takes me. If it turns out Canada isn't for me then I will come back. I feel like I need to take a break from the UK and sample a new life, culture. I've applied for loads of jobs in the UK since the beginning of the year and had absolutely no luck. Ive been very frustrated at times and feel like this may be the beat time to try my luck abroad. Until then I wanna finish my course then I can start thinking about this in greater detail.

Ive got few friends who have already left the UK to sample a new life. Two of my close mates decided the UK was going downhill and decided to move to Hong Kong and see what it had to offer. So basically it got me thinking about the moving abroad.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Funny, a friend of mine has just relocated to HK, a few have gone to Dubai and a few to Singapore. Everyone seems to be making the move outwards whilst everyone wants to come to UK. The fools!

I know the feeling though, although for me it's a mixture of having had enough of london and wanting to explore more. Sounds like you going around the same sort of time as i am though.

Good luck with the jobs and the exam. I know it's tough starting out, but persevere and i'm sure you'll be ok. I'm fortunate that i kinda know what i'm doing but more than that I have a few years experience behind me!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Chungy

Just to let you know that the BUNAC Work Canada applications are now open... it opened a couple weeks back but for some reason they decided not to email anyone and I just saw it on their website.

They seemed to have put their fees up to £254, plus $150 (approx £100) visa fee. You also need travel insurance and return flights booked...

I'm going to apply next couple weeks (waiting to get paid) and am going to try and get a flight with 1 year open return, hoping that actually don't need to use it. Otherwise just book a cheap flight out there and forget about the return 

How's everything coming along with your studies?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

JimJams said:


> Hey Chungy
> 
> Just to let you know that the BUNAC Work Canada applications are now open... it opened a couple weeks back but for some reason they decided not to email anyone and I just saw it on their website.
> 
> ...


Hey there!

Nice to hear from you in a while. Thanks for the update on the BUNAC front but after a long think about it I've decided not to go through with it for now. Maybe I'll think about it more next year as for now I would rather get a job here and gain some experience in my line of work. I was very tempted in going this year but I figure I had to be smart and knock back my dream for now.

Although, I'm considering taking a holiday trip to Canada to have a little scope around place. I wanna check out Vancouver and then take a plane ride to Toronto and see how jobs are fareing in the IT sector. If I do go with the BUNAC route next year then I would probably settle with Toronto.....with it being the IT hub of Canada.

Yes I managed to complete the MCDST course a few weeks ago and I'm pleased to say I'm MCDST certified. I'm going to upgrade my MCDST to the Windows 7 version when I get the time to study. 

I'm pleased you've decided to go through with your Canadian dream and you will have to let me know how you get on. So are you looking to go this year or next?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey mate

Well done and congrats on passing the exam. That was quick! Totally makes sense for you to gain some experience here, it's such a rubbish job market everywhere that you might feel a bit disadvantaged going to a brand new country with little experience.

I unfortunately don't have the luxury of time since my last year as a young man! But I do have plenty (8 years) of development experience, just need to do like you and back it up with some up to date exams. Gonna be studying for my MSTS ASP.Net exams, hopefully help the cause along on the other side of the pond!

Not exactly sure when to head over, I might do a short trip over to Montreal and Toronto to visit relatives, maybe 2-4 weeks. I was really looking to head on over at the end of this year in December, but it might get shifted closer...

Keep in touch and will let you know how things progress.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

As another update to this mate, I know you're not applying this year, but for when you do... You can now apply directly with the Canadian Embassy, cut out the middle man and save the BUNAC fees! Woop! So only $150 CDN!

International Experience Canada


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

JimJams said:


> As another update to this mate, I know you're not applying this year, but for when you do... You can now apply directly with the Canadian Embassy, cut out the middle man and save the BUNAC fees! Woop! So only $150 CDN!
> 
> International Experience Canada


Thanks for the update, I fully appreciate it. So basically can you apply any time you choose or is it the same as BUNAC where it first come first serve and only have a limited time?

Also, is it still the under 30 years old that you can only apply for this type of Visa? I'm assuming the link you've provided me is all the information I need to find about this, right?

Cheers!!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, it's got all the info, see the box on top right for more links. You can still apply any time you like, but there is a limit of 5000 visas per year... once they're gone they're gone till next year 

You still have to be 30 or under on the day your application is received (i.e. up to your 31st birthday)

But, whereas before you had to be in the country by Jan 2012 at the latest, now you have 12 months from the date the visa is issues... so if it is issued July 2011, you have until July 2012 to be in the country...

Don't apply unless you think you are going to go though... if they issue a visa and you don't use it, it still counts as if you had gone. Think you may be able to apply more than once though (no good for me since I am now 30 years old)


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

JimJams said:


> Yeah, it's got all the info, see the box on top right for more links. You can still apply any time you like, but there is a limit of 5000 visas per year... once they're gone they're gone till next year
> 
> You still have to be 30 or under on the day your application is received (i.e. up to your 31st birthday)
> 
> ...


Cheers for the claification. Sounds like a better option rather than using the BUNAC route as they do tend to rip people off with stupid fees. I think I'll take this route if I do decide to go through with it. I may still go this year but its a slim chance as I'm still giving the UK a chance, but recently I can't seem to find anything even though I've been trying very hard looking for jobs. It's so depressing that I can't find a basic role in IT Support, as they require experience. What advice could you give me? I really don't know what to do?

How is everything going with your plans? Have you decided to go with Canada or Australia?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

That's **** mate. I got lucky in that I did a 1 year internship and gained some experience, and then when I graduated the market was in boom back in 2002 so got a job no problem.

Just keep trying mate, something will come up... the job market seems to be a bit up and down. Have you been to any interviews? Have you had many calls etc? Make sure you are on the main job boards (monster, theitjobboard, jobserve to name a few) and keep checking them. When you apply for a job, make sure you follow up with a phone call within an hour or two. The recruiters are f****rs and won't check the emails, but if you ring them up then they will open up email and look through your cv.

What did you used to do jobs wise previously? Make sure your CV is **** hot and makes relevant note of useful job skills from previous jobs. Possibly look at getting into a job where you could do work side-by-side with the tech guys and could then side shift into after a few months...


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

JimJams said:


> That's **** mate. I got lucky in that I did a 1 year internship and gained some experience, and then when I graduated the market was in boom back in 2002 so got a job no problem.
> 
> Just keep trying mate, something will come up... the job market seems to be a bit up and down. Have you been to any interviews? Have you had many calls etc? Make sure you are on the main job boards (monster, theitjobboard, jobserve to name a few) and keep checking them. When you apply for a job, make sure you follow up with a phone call within an hour or two. The recruiters are f****rs and won't check the emails, but if you ring them up then they will open up email and look through your cv.
> 
> What did you used to do jobs wise previously? Make sure your CV is **** hot and makes relevant note of useful job skills from previous jobs. Possibly look at getting into a job where you could do work side-by-side with the tech guys and could then side shift into after a few months...


I've had a few replies back through email but I haven't had a single interview just yet, which is very disappointing. Hopefully I'll find something soon as I'm starting to struggle with money and I'm having to use my savings.

My CV is fine.....I've got loads of people to check it over and I've personally gone over it 5 times re-doing it and making it look quite professional, so right now I'm playing the waiting game. You're right about chasing the recruiters as we all know they're f**king rude, and just plain lazy when it comes to answering back replies....I find that incredibly out of order. I haven't done much chasing when I've applied for jobs so I think it's time to implement that into practice.

Any way enough with my situation, how are things looking for you? You decided with Canada or Australia?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

When I first started out I sent a million cv's and no reply. And i know my skills were good, just no replies. After ringing them I could tell they were looking through their emails to bring my cv up... they must get hundreds of emails everyday and to be honest I wouldn't be too bothered reading all them either! Seriously, start chasing them, it will make the world of difference and at least they may remember you when something comes up after they've had a chat with you.

I haven't decided where I will end up yet. I want to do both! Going to also apply for Australia WHV this July, go to Canada November hopefully and then if all good stay there otherwise hop over to Australia before July 2012... Long winded but having not visited either place I have no clue...

Was hoping to go to Canada during April but things didn't work out as planned


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow sounds like you've got some plan going on....so why did the trip to Canada in April fall through?

So are you going to be applying for jobs in the UK or once your there?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I decided to stay here and study for my microsoft certs and also do a Prince2 course... i may still go if i can but will be running low on funds having to pay for all this. I figure it will help me get a job easier when abroad!

I think I might have some contract work lined up so a bit more cash and I can work from anywhere so may still go for a couple weeks (my cousin lives in Montreal)

I will start applying from here I think, but I have no idea where to begin... I also may need to apply to get regulated since software engineers need to member of some club out there... but web developers don't! So need to check a whole bunch of job sites to figure it all out.

Yep, loads of plans happening, but my head might explode!


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey JimJams!

How are things with you? Have the plans started in regards to your trip to Canada or Australia? I'm really started to think about working abroad in Canada, but first off I want to give it a few months but I commit to the Canada trip.

Currently working in Customer Service in a contact centre...been there for 6 months and it's going well but not something I'm wanna pursue long term. I'd like to find work in IT Support and with my degree in Computing and home distance learning qualifications in CompTIA and MCDST....having trouble finding the luck to get onto the IT ladder though.

Tell me, what you've been up to?


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey JimJams!
> 
> How are things with you? Have the plans started in regards to your trip to Canada or Australia? I'm really started to think about working abroad in Canada, but first off I want to give it a few months but I commit to the Canada trip.
> 
> ...


Hey mate

I'm still on the move, but my plans have changed since our last conversation. I was about to leave my previous job but then they offered me a big pay rise. I figured i would be foolish to leave so stayed for a bit to save some cash but then got annoyed and found myself another job last month, as an IT contractor on a short, which works perfect for me.

I applied for my Canadian WHV and got it in May and got my Oz on a month ago. So everything is in place!!! Still haven't done any study towards the other stuff, but I've decided to stick with the technical aspect of my job... Need to do my MSTS exam too!

So I've made some good progress in my quest to move over and hopefully looking at around November to move! Just need to start some planning now!!!

Good luck in the job hunt my friend, i can imagine it is frustrating but stick at it. Any chance of your current company looking for people?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey!!

Great to hear your doing well for yourself. So you managed to secure yourself a visa for both Canada and Australia, that's great news. I'd love to try my luck abroad and move out to Canada in the future but it depends on a dew things. I've applied for a few other jobs involved in IT, but we'll have to wait and see.

If I don't see to find a good job in the field I want then my Canada trip may come early. I see your off in November time and leaving the UK behind, where is it your going to first?

Steve


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeah, was my last year as a 30 year old so my last chance to apply for those visa's... been wanting to go to Canada for a few years but only seriously looked into going about 18 months ago and that's when i discovered the WHV.

I'll be initially heading out to Canda, possibly via USA for a holiday for a few weeks. I have relatives in Montreal so that would probably be my first port of call while I look for work. Guessing I will end up in Toronto or preferably Vancouver though, wouldn't mind doing a season of snowboarding, even if it is just at the weekends!

I need to be in Australia by mid-July next year... but that was really just a banker, since as I said it was my final year to be able to apply. If I like it in Canada then I will apply for permanent (via a sponsored job) otherwise I still have the option of heading down to Oz and trying my luck there!!!

Good luck with your move, I think I too would be inclined to leave the UK and try your luck in Canada if things are not happening for you here, no point in wasting time!!!


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

JimJams said:


> Yeah, was my last year as a 30 year old so my last chance to apply for those visa's... been wanting to go to Canada for a few years but only seriously looked into going about 18 months ago and that's when i discovered the WHV.
> 
> I'll be initially heading out to Canda, possibly via USA for a holiday for a few weeks. I have relatives in Montreal so that would probably be my first port of call while I look for work. Guessing I will end up in Toronto or preferably Vancouver though, wouldn't mind doing a season of snowboarding, even if it is just at the weekends!
> 
> ...


That's great news!! I'm glad to hear everything seems to be in place now and you'll be jetting off later on in the year. As for me, I've got a few interviews lined up very soon so it depends if I get a job in the IT field, if not then I'm definitely looking at Canada as I know it'll be a fresh start and away from the doom and gloom of the UK. We'll have to wait and see. 

I already have a lot of money saved up so I should be OK financially but it depends if I'll be able to find work quickly.

Any way give us your email and it'll be great to stay in touch and see how you'll be doing over there. You could give me a few pointers/tips if I do make the trip. Send me a private message else you get spam.

Steve


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi guys
Check the Canadian Immigration website for Canadian Youth Mobility Programme (CYMP) as last I read you didnt necessarily have to go through BUNAC you could go through the CYMP and pay the participation fee and fill in the applications with them. It was quite a length process in the end though, so fill them in early. 

Myself and my partner are off to Canada with BUNAC next month and when I read it on the Canadian governments website I was abit peeved. As BUNAC do seem to charge alot of money when we do all the hard work to fill in the forms and send off the correct documents anyway. Not sure what service I have paid for to be honest with them. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

beck81uk said:


> Hi guys
> Check the Canadian Immigration website for Canadian Youth Mobility Programme (CYMP) as last I read you didnt necessarily have to go through BUNAC you could go through the CYMP and pay the participation fee and fill in the applications with them. It was quite a length process in the end though, so fill them in early.
> 
> Myself and my partner are off to Canada with BUNAC next month and when I read it on the Canadian governments website I was abit peeved. As BUNAC do seem to charge alot of money when we do all the hard work to fill in the forms and send off the correct documents anyway. Not sure what service I have paid for to be honest with them.
> ...


Hi Beck81UK,

Thanks for the information by the way, it's certainly opened up different option in applying for a VISA. I was gonna go with BUNAC as that sounded the easier route to go with as I've been with them before when I went to Work America about 4 years ago.

What's the website so I can start the ball rolling and what's the deadline for forms to be completed? Anyway how you guys got jobs sorted out before you jet off for Canada?


----------

